# Why. The. Hell. are there different standards for the brake carrier slot?



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

My SRAM Apex slots are narrower than the Campy slots. 

So the carriers and their Zipp pads, that I use for the carbon wheels, don't fit.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

oh and it gets better. the little tiny fixing bolts that hold the pads in the slots... front is different size from rear.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

Easy answer: engineers don't care about maintenance. The same thing goes on with multi-million dollar aircrafts.


----------



## medimond (Apr 26, 2009)

new2rd said:


> Easy answer: engineers don't care about maintenance. The same thing goes on with multi-million dollar aircrafts.


While using standard parts may seem obvious or easy, you obviously have never worked in a design group, furthermore it's way more complicated when you have multiple groups with (100's if not 1,000's of people) covering each aircraft system. Just speaking from experience.


----------

